# Back To School Nail Art ♡ Samantha Beauty



## Samantha Beauty (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey Beauties ♡

This is my back to school nail design.

I hope you like it!

Thank you!

Samantha Beauty


----------



## marrymemakeup (Sep 10, 2015)

Nice one.


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Oct 9, 2015)

Thank you so much!


----------

